# Teddy's post runs off the page .....



## shawnee

Why are se16teddy's posts wider than all the others?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

I see them no wider than the rest, Shawnee.


----------



## Loob

LIke you, I see them (example here) as wider than usual, Shawnee.

I think it's because his "native language" entry is quite long.


----------



## Alxmrphi

For me it's no longer than rich7's post in that thread.
Actually, mole's post is longer than teddy's for me:


----------



## Cagey

I agree with Loob. The system doesn't make breaks in the native language line.  At least it doesn't in the browsers I use (Firefox and Safari).  If someone's native language description is exceeds the width of my browser at the moment, the whole post is wider then the other posts on the page. If your browser window is wider than the length if the description, you won't see a difference.

(Foxfirebrand   has the longest one I know of.  It's about ten characters longer than Teddy's.)


----------



## Loob

Cagey said:


> At least it doesn't in the browsers I use (Firefox and Safari).


I use IE o).



Cagey said:


> If your browser window is wider than the length if the description, you won't see a difference.


Looking at Alx's screenshot, I'm wondering if his browser window is wider than mine because he's using a smaller text size setting?


----------



## Cagey

It may be that more fits across Alex's browser because he is using a smaller text size.  However, if his computer screen is wider than mine, he may also have his browser wider.  

I can get the effect of my browser's being too narrow simply by moving the lower right corner.   For instance, if I make the browser very narrow, Valeria Mesalina's post is wider than anyone else's on this thread because her Location description is longer.

Edit: At least it was wider until Alex's screenshot started loading on my computer.  It wasn't doing that a few minutes ago.  Now I can make her post wider than all the posts except Alex's, which is far too wide for me to see on my laptop screen.


----------



## shawnee

I'm using Firefox. So it's not just me then. That's good. I'll cope. Thanks.


----------



## swift

I use Firefox and none of the posts linked is wider than my browser , but this one is.

And by the way, Nonstar's native language is the longest ever  but still his posts aren't wider than my browser's window.


----------

